# Question about neutering



## zgil86 (Aug 20, 2013)

I was at the vet’s today with my 4 month old GS pup. The question about neutering came up. I’ve been thinking about this for a while and can’t come up with a decision. I would like to train him for protection eventually. Nothing very serious either. Vet mentioned that it will bring down the aggression level as well it might not be as hyper. I don’t know what to think about that. I love German Shepherds. Their best known for their power, protection, stamina. I don’t want to take any of that away from him. 
Did you neuter your dog? Did he change? How did he change? I know I should neuter between 4-6 months based on vets recommendation but can that also be done later down the road or is this the cut off age? 

Thanks,


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi zigil!
Here are some quotes and articles.
IMO, never good to neuter young. Consider the alternative surgeries: vasectomy or tubal ligation
Good luck with *your* decision. Don't let a vet talk you into it if you feel it is not right!
Moms 

Dr. Karen Becker: “If you decide to spay your dog, holding off on the surgery until she is sexually mature and fully mentally and physically developed can help protect her against many forms of cancers and endocrine diseases later on.” Pyometra: More Than a Uterine Infection

 As a veterinary oncologist and founder of the pet hospice program Pawspice, Dr. Villalobos concedes, “It is earth shattering to consider that some of the cancers we have been battling may have been enhanced by early neutering instead of the reverse.”
Page 2 of 12: http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongT...uterInDogs.pdf
“The evidence shows that *spay/neuter correlates with both positive AND adverse health effects in dogs.* It also suggests how much we really do not yet understand about this subject. On balance, it appears that no compelling case can be made for neutering most male dogs, especially immature male dogs, in order to prevent future health problems. *The number of health problems associated with neutering may exceed the associated health benefits in most cases.*
On the positive side, neutering male dogs
•eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
•reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
•reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
•may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)
*On the negative side,* neutering male dogs
•if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
•increases the risk of cardiac *hemangiosarcoma* by a factor of 1.6
•triples the risk of hypothyroidism
•increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
•triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
•quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
•doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
•increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
•*increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations"*
"There is a growing body of scientific evidence that points to the harmful effects of spaying and neutering: shortened life span, *increased risk of certain cancers*, and increased incidence of ACL injuries. Depending on your situation, you may wish to *delay the spaying or neutering of your dog until it is 14 months old or not sterilize it at all.* If you're worried about not being able to control your dog when it becomes sexually mature, consider a vasectomy or tubal ligation, which will prevent your dog from becoming a parent, but retain the beneficial effects of the dog's sex hormones." Ted Kerasote
7/13: https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/130401s.aspx

Dr. Becker: http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/09/30/neutering-health-risks.aspx?e_cid=20130930Z1_PetsNL_art_1&utm_sourc e=petnl_RTLUBIQ&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1& utm_campaign=20130930Z1RTLUBIQ


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's a very personal decision. All I'd my dogs have been neutered or spayed. 

My girls get get spayed sometime after their first heat. Usually between 11-15 months. They are all working dogs. No change in drive. 

My last male I neutered when he was 2. He too was a very strong working SAR dog and I saw zero affect once neutered. 

My current pup is 8 months. He will remain intact. Unless I decide neutering him will be better for him or me. But it won't happen before he is 2yo. 

My personal opinion is that you do what is best for YOUR family and time and skill level. Intact males can be a challenge. While most male behaviors can be fixed/mitigated with training, if your skill level and confidence and lifestyle is such that you cannot do it, neutering can help. I would at least wait until after the growth plates close at around 15 mo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not going to neuter my males. I neuter 2 of my dogs, both were labs and they both died of cancer, one died of bone cancer. My shepherds will not be neutered. I hope and pray that they will live a long and healthy life.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs and i've never had any kind of problem
with them.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

"Vet mentioned that it will bring down the aggression level as well it might not be as hyper. "

Not likely!

My male is not neutered ( six years old and very healthy - in fact vet does not want to neuter him).

Hate to advocate not neutering for others. There are negatives, but mainly, control your male so that unwanted litters never occur.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You want to train him for protection but nothing very serious?!?! Protection training is VERY SERIOUS. There is no joking around when you're training your dog that its alright to bite people.

Neutering most likely will not affect his drive to protect. Not sure what testicles have to do with stamina either. Aggression is also a temperament trait and not really affected by physical changes.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Aggression and physical fitness is very much affected by testosterone.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

The vet is just looking out for his business.

You need to look out for your pups well being. 



> You want to train him for protection but nothing very serious?!?! Protection training is VERY SERIOUS


Agree with that. 

But take IPO, you can work on tracking, and obedience and some prey drive work with out getting too serious and get more into it if the dogs temperament is suitable and you find a good club to do it with.

Dog playing ball or tug is working the prey drive and everybody does this and it is not considered dangerous.


----------

